# cardstock building kits



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone build these cardstock kits? If so does anyone have some links to places that carry or sell these kits in N scale?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

flyvemaskin said:


> Does anyone build these cardstock kits? If so does anyone have some links to places that carry or sell these kits in N scale?


Yes I do. They are great.

http://www.scalescenes.com/

Here's a couple I've made -


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some threads for your reference ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9054

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2520


----------



## Jake01 (Jan 24, 2012)

*UK cardstock sites*

Here are a couple sights for cardstock items:

Metcalf; Superquick models


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks sir, appreciate it.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.littleglitterhouses.com/paul/store_fronts/hl_store_fronts.htm


Some others to look at as well as building instructions


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*Cardstock*

All of the ScaleModelPlans plan packages come with free cardstock versions as well as templates for Model Builder or GNU Image software for cardstock construction in addition to the blueprints and traceable templates. Here is an example of a cardstock model textured with Model Builder software









TC


----------

